# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  Detect partial match in a table field

## botreka

hello guys,
I have a table with ID, CompanyName and flag fields, having thousands of records. Some of these records have the same company name, but with different formats, example: "Commercial international Bank" similar to "CIB" "Europe African Bank" similar to "Bank of Europe Africa"

What I am looking for is a Query or a Stored Procedure to find the records with a possible match and place "1" in the flag field. The process should not be 100% accurate, as the flag field will be used for a later human processing. 

Thx

----------


## skhanal

Is it SQL Server?. See if SOUNDEX helps

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms187384.aspx

----------

